# Tp link tl-wn422g v2



## dextro_ (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a TP LINK TL-WN422G V2 hooked to a machine with VMware Workstation 6.5 with a FreeBSD 7.2 and FreeBSD 8.0 VM. When I connect the device to the 8.0 VM it sort of works... `ifconfig wlan0 scan` lists the networks in range but `aircrack-ng wlan0` just closes with no message. I have asked the aircrack guys about this one, what I am here for is when I hook the card to the 7.2 machine I get 
	
	



```
ugen0: <ZyDAS USB2.0 WLAN, class 255/255, rev 2.00/48.10, addr 2> on uhub1
```
 so after some time on Google I ran `kldload if_zyd` and reconnected the card to see 
	
	



```
zyd0: <ZyDAS USB2.0 WLAN, class 255/255, rev 2.00/48.10, addr 2> on uhub1
zyd0: HMAC ZD1211B, FW 47.25, RF MAXIM_NEW, PA 0, address 00:25:86:ee:d6:75
zyd0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
zyd0: Ethernet address: 00:25:86:ee:d6:75
```
 looks good until I `ifconfig zyd0 scan` and it exits without message like aircrack!

So uhh how the heck do you hook up USB wifis?


----------

